# “Siegfried’s Death” From Act 3 Of Wagner’s “Gotterdammerung”



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article describing Siegfried’s death and the funeral which follows in Wagner’s opera “Gotterdammerung”. This being the last opera in “The Ring Of Nibulung”.

As a curiosity, I would like to state that Wagner’s opera cycle which eventually became known as The Ring Of Nibelung was originally supposed to be called “The Death Of Siegfried”. This being the case however the opera eventually became so long that it had to be made in to two operas and eventually Wagner included what occurred before Siegfried’s birth which turned the whole thing from one opera in to a cycle of four. 

In the opera “Gotterdammerung”, Siegfried becomes very wealthy, thanks to not only the ring and all the treasures he obtained but also his newly acquired friends which include Hagan and Gunther. These two being the ones who thanks to a love potion manage to not only get Siegfried to forget all about Brunnhilde but to fall in love with their sister, Gutrune. Siegfried even ends up not only marrying Gutrune but giving Brunnhilde away to Gunther; so that he might take her to wife. It being this betrayal which infuriates Brunnhilde to the point of revealing Siegfried’s weak point which is his back to Hagan; whom she knows has intensions of killing Siegfried. 

It is in a great moment of music that Brunnhilde, Hagan and Gunther come to the conclusion that Siegfried must die, first because he has not been faithful to Brunnhilde, though through no fault of his; as he was giving a potion. Second because he has slept with Gunther’s wife though in all fairness this was before she was his wife in the first place and third simply because Hagan wishes to have the ring. Hagan however knows he is no match for Siegfried in battle yet it is with information obtained from Brunnhilde and under the disguise of friendship that he plans to surprise him. It being this evil plot which Wagner’s music accentuates to perfection. As the voices of Brunhilde, Hagan and Guther come together in a faultless harmony which seems to be going around and around. As they declare that the only justice available is for Siegfried to be slain. The three conspirators however do take Getrune’s feelings in to consideration, as they plan to kill Siegfried while hunting; to at least make it look like an accident. 

It is the following day that Siegfried and company go hunting yet Siegfried being much faster and stronger manages to get ahead of the rest and encounters the Rhine maidens, Woglinde, Wellgunde and Flosshilde; who tell Siegfried that he should give back the ring which he refuses. Siegfried claiming such an act will only get his wife’s rage against him. The three Rhine maidens then mock him by asking him if his wife will beat him if he gives away the ring while also telling him that he should be generous to women. Siegfried at this moment feels compelled to give back the ring yet the Rhine maidens commit one key blunder. It being just as he is about to return the ring that they tell him that it would be best if did not keep the ring as there is a curse on it. Their words in fact reminding Siegfried of a threat which he will not respond to, for to him; death is a thousand times more preferable to a life of fear. As to Siegfried giving back the ring for the sake generosity is acceptable but doing so in order to save his life is not. The Rhine maidens after hearing Siegfried’s final reply realize they stand no chance of getting him to give back the ring and therefore leave him to his fate.

Siegfried is joined by Hagan and Gunther along with all the rest of their serfs, who could not keep up with Siegfried and it is once they catch up to him that Siegfried tells them of all his adventures which include the slaying of Fafner along with other deeds yet some things he does not recall. It is then that Hagan gives him a brew which will help him remember. Siegfried takes the drink and instantly recalls the love he once had for Brunnhilde which he is apparently reliving. This being clear in his expressions, as he tells the story of how she was his first and true love yet this is what Hagan wanted as proof of how Siegfried has dishonored not only Brunnhilde but his brother, Gunther. 

Hagan than asks Siegfried if he can still make sense from the sounds of birds while one is flying by which Hagan points to. This in order to distract Siegfried’s attention and it is as he is looking up that Hagan strikes. Hagan taking his spear and stabbing Siegfried in the back repeatedly while he lays on the ground, defenseless as the protective covering which Brunnhilde once coated him with does not include this part of his body. Brunnhilde believing at the time that this would not be necessary since Siegfried would never run from an enemy therefore his back did not need to be cosseted. Siegfried dies yet before he does, he once again feels the tremendous love he once had for Brunnhilde. 

As for the music, it is one of pure German opera which allows us to experience, Wagner in all his bombastic glory just as Siegfried is stabbed to death by the one he considered to be his friend. All in a scene to create the tragedy of a hero, who had fallen from grace yet at the end manages to remember what made him the noble figure he was.


----------

